
High-Performance Click Analysis with MySQL  - ajbatac
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2008/12/22/high-performance-click-analysis-with-mysql/
======
endtwist
I have a lot of experience with considering the tradeoffs necessary to do
click analysis on a decently large scale (and the results of that will be
shown, provided I can finish VisTrac).

Analysis and collection presents a very interesting problem, given the mass of
data being collected. Determining how much depth will be provided and how/when
to aggregate is really important. I'm not advocating premature optimization,
but this stuff requires a lot of structural consideration.

The biggest hangup I've come across is filtering data by things like
location/browser, and similar, as they would require aggregating data in many
permutations...at least, as far as I've found. In the long run though, it
seems that those levels of granularity aren't as important as they might seem
and can often be dropped (as it will be, to an extent, in my case).

(Random side-note : I'm potentially looking for a second brain to work on
VisTrac with, as I haven't found one yet.)

------
emmett
I've had to independently discover many of these observations by hand while
doing jtv stats as we've scaled...this is an excellent overview I wish I'd
read 6 months ago.

